# VIT A absorption through bath



## Tyanna (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there any studies/proof shown that tortoises absorb vitamins while bathing in carrot juice, baby food, etc. I've heard mixed things on whether or not they really can.

I would assume if they can absorb their water mostly through skin, why would Vit A be any different?


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 21, 2014)

its because vit A is fat soluble , it cannot dissolve in water , need to be fed orally


----------



## gingerbee (Nov 21, 2014)

Good question I wonder about that to, is it just that they may drink the bath water with baby food??


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 21, 2014)

My understanding is that the baby food added to the water encourages them to drink more fluids. Then they do take in some of the nutrients.
I think liquid vitamins can be added to the soak as well.
Some feel they can absorb some fluid through the cloaca, but obviously any nutrients would have to be water soluble. 
It really seems to give a boost to tortoises from poor circumstances who may be dehydrated and otherwise to weak to eat.


----------

